# 2016 Rio Olympics thread -



## Ooh-Rah (Jul 3, 2016)

Pretty interesting article from NY Times on the current status.

Brazil’s Olympic Catastrophe

All signs point to "shit show". Might as well get the thread started.

This paragraph is very telling -

_I went to Rio recently to see how preparations for the Games are going. Spoiler: not well. The city is a huge construction site. Bricks and pipes are piled everywhere; a few workers lazily push wheelbarrows as if the Games were scheduled for 2017. Nobody knows what the construction sites will become, not even the people working on them: “It’s for the Olympics” was the unanimous reply, followed by speculation about “tents for the judging panels of volleyball or soccer, I guess.”_


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> All signs point to "shit show".



"Shit" being the optimal word given the water quality.

I've followed the story a little and it is a dumpster fire. I could honestly care less about the Olympics, but the waste is abominable. I'd like to think the IOC or other huge sports organizations would learn from this, the FIFA debacle, and the Qatar slave market, and radically alter how they do business....which is a hearty LOL because of the money (corruption) involved.

I hope the Olympics burn. Whoever signed off on the plan to clean up Rio's water is an idiot. They might as well approved a plan to breathe salt water. You don't give a marquee event to a Third World country and expect a winner.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 3, 2016)

I think Russian intentionally had the doping scandal to keep from going there......


----------



## DA SWO (Jul 3, 2016)

The Olympics is a waste of money, etc.
There are enough Olympic Stadiums/venues around the world to preclude building new ones every four years.
I am LMAO at this one.
Fuck the IOC.


----------



## BloodStripe (Jul 3, 2016)

Usain Bolt withdraws from Jamaican Olympic Trials with torn hamstring

One man's injury is another counties good fortune.


----------



## TLDR20 (Jul 3, 2016)

I like the olympics for the athletes. I am always so impressed with their achievements . 

The IOC is garbage.


----------



## CGriff93 (Jul 3, 2016)

I think this is one of those times where watching at home may be better experience than going there in person.


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2016)

I like the Olympics, too. But I don't have much faith in Brazilian security. Rio is porous. Anybody could be hiding up in the Favelas, making plans. Huge city, ethnically diverse, long history of international immigration. If a bomb can go off at the Boston Marathon, with the security precautions and personnel at that event, I cringe to think of the possibilities in a place like Rio.


----------



## AWP (Jul 3, 2016)

The favelas....I forgot about those. That little trash-covered soccer field bordered by a store or something? At least you had a long shot down the street to your front, but that building and those damn dumpsters...


----------



## Gunz (Jul 3, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> The favelas....I forgot about those. That little trash-covered soccer field bordered by a store or something? At least you had a long shot down the street to your front, but that building and those damn dumpsters...



I killed so many guys in there I lost count.  And with my semi auto FN FAL.


----------



## AWP (Jul 4, 2016)

Could you imagine if the mayor of (city hosting the Super Bowl) said the same thing?

Rio mayor: State doing 'terrible' job ahead of Olympics  - CNN.com



> Rio de Janeiro (CNN) — A month before Rio welcomes thousands of visitors for the 2016 Olympic Games, the city's mayor has lashed out at state officials over the policing of violent crime.
> 
> "This is the most serious issue in Rio and the state is doing a terrible, horrible job," Eduardo Paes told CNN, during an interview in his downtown office.
> 
> "It's completely failing at its work of policing and taking care of people."


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Jul 4, 2016)

I've trained with a few Brazilian cops, they were up to par with American cops with regards to marksmanship and tactics. Very under-sourced and lack modern equipment, but none the less, out there busting heads in some of the worst ghettos in the world.

That said, this will be a shit show. Brazil has way too many internal government issues right now. Politics, from the city, state and federal governments are all fucked up. People are protesting due to corruption, and the poor are getting pretty fed up with that shit. I won't be shocked if some shit goes down.


----------



## Kraut783 (Jul 4, 2016)

Not a good sign when the Rio Police and Fire aren't getting paid and manning banners at the airport.


----------



## SpitfireV (Jul 4, 2016)

My parents won a trip to the Olympics this year. I'll have to give them a good talk before they go.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 4, 2016)

How many recall the Munich Olympics, 1972 IIRC.

I have to wonder if this will be worse?


----------



## Gunz (Jul 5, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> How many recall the Munich Olympics, 1972 IIRC.
> 
> I have to wonder if this will be worse?




I was in the 6th Marines at Lejeune when that occurred. A horror story. Now just one of many perpetrated by Muslim extremists. At the time, though, an incredibly shocking event. Given the state of things, now, I can't imagine terrorists _not _giving Rio serious consideration. An inviting target rich environment.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 5, 2016)

I love watching the athletes.  I hate the politics.  Why can't they just have them rotate among a few countries? (Rhetorical question...I know the answer).


----------



## RackMaster (Jul 5, 2016)

I thought this was interesting, a refugee Olympic team.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Jul 9, 2016)

I just want to watch Hope, Carly and Alex.....

*Women’s Olympic Football Tournament, Rio 2016*


----------



## CDG (Aug 3, 2016)

Athletes are taking to Twitter to show the living conditions.

The athletes’ Rio Olympic Village conditions are not going to medal anytime soon (17 Photos)


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 3, 2016)

Total shitshow. They should just have a permanent venue in a place with an established infrastructure. Maybe allow other countries a share of revenue. Places like Atlanta, LA, Chicago, Montreal all jump to mind.


----------



## CDG (Aug 3, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Total shitshow. They should just have a permanent venue in a place with an established infrastructure. Maybe allow other countries a share of revenue. Places like Atlanta, LA, Chicago, Montreal all jump to mind.



I was talking about this the other day. I think they should rotate through the same several places. Pick 4 or 5 places with the established infrastructure, like you said. Countries can share a percentage of the profits based on the number of athletes in attendance. You could even throw bonuses to the top 3 medaling countries or something.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 4, 2016)

The Olympics Should Always Be in the Same Place — The Ringer


----------



## Gunz (Aug 4, 2016)

Whatever happens in Vegas...


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 4, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> The Olympics Should Always Be in the Same Place — The Ringer



I agree! Changing sites every four years brings money to the host nation, but is it enough to cover the construction costs? Most sites see a loss over all. For me, I'd like to see the Summer Olympics return to is's home; Athens , Greece.Then remain there for future Summer Olympics. After several cycles, the cost to nations pay for each Olympics could well see a decrease in the long run. 

The Winter Olympics does not have a home to return to. Having spent time in the Alps, and the US Rocky Mtns. The best powder is in the US, say Denver's Vail or Aspen. I vote for the Winter Olympics homestead in the Rockies.

My $.02.


----------



## AWP (Aug 4, 2016)

Given Greece's condition, it would be a few notches up from Brazil and several below someplace like Bosnia.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2016)

So fucking disgusting. 

Swimmers pulled out of Rio Olympics training pool over infection fears


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> Whatever happens in Vegas...


Hard agree. Trust me from living there- Vegas is an AMAZING big-event town. They handle more big events than any other city each year (this is my assumption, but seriously, they kill it). 

Obscene amount of public transportation, a sprawling city that's able to house thousands of influx people, entertainment for when you're not at the events- if you told Vegas they could host the olympics in 2020? They'd have 3 new sports arenas up and running in 2018 and already have an A-list of people dying to perform and welcome the world. 

I never understood why an NFL team or an NBA team isn't immediately moved there. It's an insanely great sports town.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 5, 2016)

Side note...wife is watching the Opening Ceremonies as she does for every olympics.  All I see are a bunch of people dancing around with not unity, no coordination.  Makes me think back to the China Opening Ceremonies - they may have had a gun to your head if you fucked up, but they sure knew how to do an opening.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 5, 2016)

There were people wrapped in aluminum foil dancing with triangles. It looked pretty stupid. 

And ghey.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 5, 2016)

Good to see that even when you are swimming in poop you can still have fun:






:-":wall:


----------



## DA SWO (Aug 5, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I agree! Changing sites every four years brings money to the host nation, but is it enough to cover the construction costs? Most sites see a loss over all. For me, I'd like to see the Summer Olympics return to is's home; Athens , Greece.Then remain there for future Summer Olympics. After several cycles, the cost to nations pay for each Olympics could well see a decrease in the long run.
> 
> The Winter Olympics does not have a home to return to. Having spent time in the Alps, and the US Rocky Mtns. The best powder is in the US, say Denver's Vail or Aspen. I vote for the Winter Olympics homestead in the Rockies.
> 
> My $.02.


There are enough former venues that they could use.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 5, 2016)

Mmmm....some hot chicks in Rio

As well as some visiting athletes


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 5, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Mmmm....some hot chicks in Rio
> 
> As well as some visiting athletes



Plenty of action at Rio Olympics, which is why there are 450,000 condoms

:-"


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 5, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> There were people wrapped in aluminum foil dancing with triangles. It looked pretty stupid.
> 
> And ghey.



I couldn't watch more than 5 mins.


----------



## AWP (Aug 6, 2016)

Because America's awesome our first gold medal is gun related. Pry that gold from a 19 YO's cold, dead hands.

Teen shooter Ginny Thrasher wins USA's first gold medal of Rio Olympics



> RIO DE JANEIRO — American shooter Ginny Thrasher won the first gold medal of the Rio Olympics, pulling off an upset in the women's 10-meter air rifle event Saturday morning.
> 
> Thrasher, 19, beat silver medalist Du Li of China in the final round with a total of 208.0, setting an Olympic record in the finals. Du finished with 207.0.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 6, 2016)

Wimmens soccer on today at 16 hundo....and because these Olympics suck so bad......Time Warner is giving everyone free cable!!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 6, 2016)

Carli Lloyd scored the only goal.....US is on top of its bracket.....no STD's or injuries reported ATT....:-":blkeye:


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 7, 2016)

Anyone else happen to see women's beach volleyball last night with the Swiss and Chinese?

Chinese challenged on their game point that the Swiss touched the net and it was successful. Although the replay clearly showed it was in fact the Chinese that hit the net, not the Swiss. After the Chinese had already left and were walking away, the Swiss had complained enough to get a re do for that last point so the Chinese had to come back. Was pretty funny because NBC had already accepted the fate and started a Tom Brokaw special on the Amazon river. Cut Tom off mid sentence. Swiss lost anyways, but it was still a bit crazy.

The cycling was pretty good and some of the swimming. The Hungarian Hosszu's 400m medley heat run was funny because of her coach/husband cheering in the stands. She was close to a WR from the heat.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 7, 2016)

Hozzu crushed the record by more than 2 seconds. She beat the nearest competitor by 5 seconds. She is a straight up beast.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Venus Williams lost to a 30 y/o Belgian first time Olympian. Williams seemed just flatfooted and struggling throughout her match. At one point she left the court for an 18 minute "bathroom
 break" that  drew some really bad press for Williams. It was sad to see the tennis great that Williams is, struggling so much. 

The Williams sisters have a doubles match up later during the Olympics, with some pretty tough match ups. I hope Venus will have a better showing in the doubles.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 7, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Hozzu crushed the record by more than 2 seconds. She beat the nearest competitor by 5 seconds. She is a straight up beast.



Agreed, that was a hell of a swim to watch!

Great to see how her coach/husband was reacting at the end.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 7, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> Venus Williams lost to a 30 y/o Belgian first time Olympian. Williams seemed just flatfooted and struggling throughout her match. At one point she left the court for an 18 minute "bathroom
> break" that  drew some really bad press for Williams. It was sad to see the tennis great that Williams is, struggling so much.
> 
> The Williams sisters have a doubles match up later during the Olympics, with some pretty tough match ups. I hope Venus will have a better showing in the doubles.


That's too bad.  The Williams sisters have been absolutely dominant for almost 20 years now.  I just saw that Venus herself has taken gold in the last four summer games (once in singles, and three times in doubles), which is just nuts.  I hope she recovers and plays her top game for the rest of the Olympics.


----------



## DasBoot (Aug 7, 2016)

I'm just waiting for freestyle wrestling so I can watch Jordan Burroughs make a bunch Iranians and Russians cry.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 7, 2016)

How about that French gymnast?


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 7, 2016)

annemiek van vleuten just took a nasty fall during the female road race.  She was in lead and was only 11 km from the win.  Let's hope she's okay.  Shelanded on her head pretty hard.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 7, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> annemiek van vleuten just took a nasty fall during the female road race.  She was in lead and was only 11 km from the win.  Let's hope she's okay.  Shelanded on her head pretty hard.



She's OK, but what a crash. She was motion less even when the other riders came past her.

As for the finish, DEAR GOD, talk about a close finish, and a heart breaker for Team USA. She just had nothing left when the herd pedaled past.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 7, 2016)

Glad to hear she was okay. 

And you could see Mara Abbott was just gassed.  She tried, but it just wasn't good enough.


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 7, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> She's OK, but what a crash. She was motion less even when the other riders came past her.
> 
> As for the finish, DEAR GOD, talk about a close finish, and a heart breaker for Team USA. She just had nothing left when the herd pedaled past.



Did you see the the chase group run down what was remaining of the lead group yesterday? The Pol must have been completely out of gas too.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 7, 2016)

French gymnast breaks his leg....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Complete Tib-Fib fracture. I didn't see any bone so he may be able to do a closed reduction.  He will probably end up with a plate and screws. Impressive fracture!!


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 7, 2016)

Ouch 

Serena and Venus Williams fall in first-ever Olympics doubles loss


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 7, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> Ouch
> 
> Serena and Venus Williams fall in first-ever Olympics doubles loss



I was hoping for better, but Venus was really off her game last night. I did not get to watch the match, The passing of an era.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 7, 2016)

I'll just leave this here.

Men's Volleyball: Canada Upsets US


----------



## digrar (Aug 8, 2016)

Gold for Phelps, allegedly he has more Olympic medals than Austria does. 

Watched a bit of Judo last night, that looks like a brutal sport to participate in, 3 or 4 seconds, catch you later on their back, enjoy the rest of the games, feel free to fuck off out of the village to ease a bit of pressure on the facilities.


----------



## digrar (Aug 8, 2016)

We were pretty unimpressed with our official uniform.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 8, 2016)

Ledecky crushed the WR in the 400 m Free!

video


----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Ledecky crushed the WR in the 400 m Free!
> 
> video



She was so impressive to watch.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 8, 2016)

Swimming is probably the most boring thing to watch, but they keep it exciting in the olympics.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2016)

digrar said:


> Gold for Phelps, allegedly he has more Olympic medals than Austria does.



I had to look this up. because that sounds insane.

All-time Olympic Games medal table - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Some nations include, and these are overall gold medals:
Argentina (Basically the entirety of S. America)
Mexico
India

Summer gold medals:
Austria
More S. America
S. Africa
Tied with Iceland and Bulgaria

You're dead on.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> annemiek van vleuten just took a nasty fall during the female road race.  She was in lead and was only 11 km from the win.  Let's hope she's okay.  Shelanded on her head pretty hard.



In intensive care with fractures to her spine.

Dutch cyclist fractures spine in 'horrendous crash'

RIO DE JANEIRO -- Dutch cyclist Annemiek van Vleuten suffered three small fractures to her spine and will remain hospitalized in intensive care after crashing Sunday during the women's Olympic road race.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> In intensive care with fractures to her spine.
> 
> Dutch cyclist fractures spine in 'horrendous crash'
> 
> RIO DE JANEIRO -- Dutch cyclist Annemiek van Vleuten suffered three small fractures to her spine and will remain hospitalized in intensive care after crashing Sunday during the women's Olympic road race.



 So much for NBC's "she's OK" report. 

I watched the wreck, and I am not surprised at all about the extent of her injuries. My worry was for her C-Spine.


----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> So much for NBC's "she's OK" report.
> 
> I watched the wreck, and I am not surprised at all about the extent of her injuries. My worry was for her C-Spine.



That was a nasty crash.  I thought it looked really bad when they cut back to her and she was laying motionless with her head on that curb.  It looked like she had the potential for a broken neck or even a fatal injury.  I'm glad she's relatively ok.


----------



## AWP (Aug 8, 2016)

Women's rugby...I have a new favorite sport.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 8, 2016)

LOL 

German hockey players' names form VERY unfortunate message


----------



## Raptor (Aug 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Women's rugby...I have a new favorite sport.






So do I.

Also, it was pretty cool of the Spanish player to just lob the ball back to his opponent.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 8, 2016)

Serena Williams seems to be holding her own against a fiesty French opponent, Cornet. I'd like to see her medal here at Rio.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 8, 2016)

Eagerly awaiting the battle in the 200 m free between the Sweed and Ledecky.....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 8, 2016)

While waiting for synch diving to end...found this.....yeah..LEGEND!!!!






F you if you ever say cut calories.....:-"


No really....top 5 races......






Dude is a BEAST!!!!!:blkeye:


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 8, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Women's rugby...I have a new favorite sport.



I'm disappointed I missed Canada's win today for Bronze.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 8, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> I'm disappointed I missed Canada's win today for Bronze.



I'm so used to America winning at everything, I forget that in some countries people have to watch just one sport in the hopes of a win.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## CDG (Aug 8, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2016)

I absolutely LOVE that Lilly King answered that question head on "we can compete clean and still win."


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2016)

This is awesome! 

Australia's Mack Horton calls China's Sun Yang a drug cheat - CNN.com



> Hong Kong (CNN)Australia has refused to apologize after an Olympic swimmer sparked outrage by accusing China's Sun Yang of being a "drug cheat."
> 
> Speaking to the media after beating Sun by a mere .16 of a second to win the 400m freestyle gold , Mack Horton described his win as one "for the good guys."
> Prior to the race, Horton said Sun, who served a three-month ban for testing positive for a banned substance in 2014, was a "drug cheat."



China can eat a dick, how many ever billion they need. Oh, the poor, bad Aussie talked some smack and hurt his little feelings? Pity....


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I'm so used to America winning at everything, I forget that in some countries people have to watch just one sport in the hopes of a win.



We'll since you have a huge unsunstainable population and are willing to thrust your country into debt for just about anything, no wonder you win.   To be fair, your women's 7's team finished 5th and that's not winning.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 9, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> We'll since you have a huge unsunstainable population and are willing to thrust your country into debt for just about anything, no wonder you win.   To be fair, your women's 7's team finished 5th and that's not winning.



Yeah America was busy winning 19 other medals.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah America was busy winning 19 other medals.



Pffft Summer Olympics is like summer camp for Murika and all those participation medals.  :-"  It's rigged!


----------



## digrar (Aug 9, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> China can eat a dick, how many ever billion they need. Oh, the poor, bad Aussie talked some smack and hurt his little feelings? Pity....



Chinese trolls have been smashing his social media accounts, hopefully that's just fueling the fire for his run at the 1500m against Yang.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> Yeah America was busy winning 19 other medals.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2016)




----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


>



That ^^^^^^^^was a lot better than I thought it would be. Hulk Hogan isn't even running for office, just a patriot.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 9, 2016)

That was so 80s @Deathy McDeath , complete with Russian flag headbutt hate. 

Really wanted him to fake a guitar solo but totally rad nonetheless.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 9, 2016)

The 80s were the most American decade.  Possible exception of the 40s and 50s.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 9, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> That was so 80s @Deathy McDeath , complete with Russian flag headbutt hate.
> 
> Really wanted him to fake a guitar solo but totally rad nonetheless.



Despite it's age, it is worth seeing again. It dovetails nicely with @Freeralling's pic of Old Glory, waving on a sunny day.


----------



## AWP (Aug 9, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> The 80s were the most American decade.  Possible exception of the 40s and 50s.



We stopped global fascism, developed and used the A-bomb, fought a two (you could argue for three) front war, began rebuilding Europe, checked Communism, and discovered Marilyn Monroe.

The 80's can suck a dick.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 9, 2016)

USA soccer 20 min out from last game in Group Play....:blkeye:

Canada won their Group...could this pan out to be a battle between CANOOK / MERICA for gold....:-"


Rack...grab some molson ice and bacon...this may be the most fun you'll have until China 2018....


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 9, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Rack...grab some molson ice and bacon...this may be the most fun you'll have until China 2018....



Not so fast.  

We'll need to see as much Alex Morgan as possible.  And Michelle Jenneke.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 9, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> USA soccer 20 min out from last game in Group Play....:blkeye:
> 
> Canada won their Group...could this pan out to be a battle between CANOOK / MERICA for gold....:-"
> 
> ...



I'm always ready!   Most Canadians are usually to busy enjoying the 2 months of non-winter to watch the Olympics.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 9, 2016)

Ledecky with the Gold over the Sweed....Phelps crushes the S African who beat him in 2012...

AND...the USA tied....WTF?!?!?!!?  Hope Solo didn't bring her usual iron fence......luckily they still win their group....:wall:


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 9, 2016)

Ledecky - classy win!

Phelps - come on man, I'm happy you won your 20th gold, but the finger wagging shit is embarrassing.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 9, 2016)

21 golds for Phelps....is he really done...or just hitting pause.....


----------



## Raptor (Aug 10, 2016)

Media bus shot at while leaving Olympic event

Thankfully, it doesn't seem that anyone was severely injured.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 10, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


>



I have the song on one of my CDs in the car but had never seen the video. Fucking amazing. 

Sign me up for AMERICA!


----------



## AWP (Aug 10, 2016)

I love Lilly King's finger wag to stare down to gold medal combo move the other day. Major style points for backing up the trash "talking" of a Russian doper.


----------



## Centermass (Aug 10, 2016)

Hmmmmm....Synchronized Swimming.......


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 10, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> The 80s were the most American decade.  Possible exception of the 40s and 50s.



I'll take the decade containing WWI for the rabid patriotism win.


----------



## CQB (Aug 10, 2016)

Out of respect for our kiwi brethren I will not snigger at the  NZ Sevens loss to Japan.  I do have grave concerns for the bank account of SBW as a Gold medal would have added millions. RIP. (now back to the real footy cunt!)


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Ledecky - classy win!
> 
> Phelps - come on man, I'm happy you won your 20th gold, but the finger wagging shit is embarrassing.



It is making fun of that Russian girl, and any other dopers really.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 10, 2016)

Soccer schedule out:

Up next, Friday US vs Sweden!!!!


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> It is making fun of that Russian girl, and any other dopers really.



I know - just bugs me because it seems like athletes and actors who live on a high horse, eventually get knocked off - embarrassing.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 10, 2016)

CQB said:


> *Out of respect for our kiwi brethren I will not snigger at the  NZ Sevens loss to Japan.*  I do have grave concerns for the bank account of SBW as a Gold medal would have added millions. RIP. (now back to the real footy cunt!)



But then proceeded to destroy Kenya (more sniggering).  :whatever:

Next up for NZ is Great Britain, which is sort of known for great players.

So, yeah, they may want to figure out what's gone horribly wrong before that turns into an even bigger fiasco.


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 10, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> It is making fun of that Russian girl, and any other dopers really.



There is doping, then there is doping.  That newly-banned Meldonium has very questionable results regarding giving an unfair advantage.  Not like taking HGH for the lifters.  And although the FDA doesn't recognize it, apparently it's quite popular in Europe for a variety of medical applications.

Still, rules be rules and if you can't win by them, then doom on you....


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 10, 2016)

Devildoc said:


> There is doping, then there is doping.  That newly-banned Meldonium has very questionable results regarding giving an unfair advantage.  Not like taking HGH for the lifters.  And although the FDA doesn't recognize it, apparently it's quite popular in Europe for a variety of medical applications.
> 
> Still, rules be rules and if you can't win by them, then doom on you....




NPR had a story on meldonium (and other doping techniques) this morning. Basically, most research papers on meldonium are in Russian, so many doctors don't read what the reports are (because translation sites don't exist :wall:). Certain sports like cycling where doping was rampant for years has under gone a change in the sport and gotten away from doping. Whether that's true or not I'm not so certain but whatever. The best way to get doping out of sports is for the fans to bitch loud enough about it that change is finally made. MLB is a prime example of going away from the use of PED's. During the mid to late 90's, Americans were eating up the home run era. Eventually people grew tired of watching 37 year old men blast 73 home runs in a season. Just like Lance Armstrong was our guy until it was revealed he doped his way to his Tour de France titles. I'm glad to see we as a country are looking so negatively towards PED's and other performance enhancing aids in sports. That's why college hockey is my favorite sport. I love to watch the amateurism while the athletes are still performing at a high level. The Olympics used to be the same way with many of the events not allowing professionals.


----------



## poison (Aug 10, 2016)

WAR GERBI! Israel took bronze in judo!


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 10, 2016)

The inspiring story of the man who finished last in cycling’s time trial

I love his attitude and why he ended up competing.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 10, 2016)

Why don't I ever see these types of things on the rare opportunities I have to watch Olympic coverage?


----------



## CQB (Aug 10, 2016)

Centermass said:


> Hmmmmm....Synchronized Swimming.......


Can the IOC combine synchronized swimming and trap shooting?


----------



## Muppet (Aug 10, 2016)

M.


----------



## Muppet (Aug 10, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Why don't I ever see these types of things on the rare opportunities I have to watch Olympic coverage?



Ozzy man is a God!






M.


----------



## CQB (Aug 10, 2016)

Air rifle! From that distance just throw the gat at the target.


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2016)

I thought archery would be interesting until I saw that kickstand/  camera tripod crap on their bows. Meh.

(Yes, I know they are a counterbalance or whatever. It is still crap.)


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 11, 2016)

Ledecky is on fire, another GOLD!!!!

Katie Ledecky anchors U.S. to gold in 4x200m freestyle relay


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Ledecky is on fire, another GOLD!!!!
> 
> Katie Ledecky anchors U.S. to gold in 4x200m freestyle relay



That was fun.  The US was a full second behind when she hit the pool.  I swear to God that if it turns out she or Phelps are doping, I'm done with sports all together.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 11, 2016)

Ouch...   .


----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2016)

Betcha' he can't look at macaroni without having flashbacks.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## AWP (Aug 11, 2016)

Michael Phelps


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 11, 2016)

Fucking Michael Phelps


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2016)

And to be fair, Simone Biles. What an athlete.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 12, 2016)




----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 12, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> And to be fair, Simone Biles. What an athlete.



Agreed - the Olympics all around title is quite the gymnastics accomplishment, marking you the best in the world.


The next event of interest is obviously women's 100M hurdles.  Because, again, Michelle Jenneke.  I have no idea where she ranks and will probably never check.


----------



## Gunz (Aug 12, 2016)

I watched rugby, (RSA vs Japan) and women's archery yesterday. Very cool.


----------



## Single Malt (Aug 12, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> Agreed - the Olympics all around title is quite the gymnastics accomplishment, marking you the best in the world.
> 
> 
> The next event of interest is obviously women's 100M hurdles.  Because, again, Michelle Jenneke.  I have no idea where she ranks and will probably never check.


Jenneke isn't in the top 10 ranking so it would be an accomplishment if she makes it to the finals. This year the 100MH is loaded with fast hurdlers.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2016)

Trying to decide if Gabby is a sour puss or just misunderstood. I gave her a pass on the whole "hand on heart" thing, but I think it was poor sportsmanship for her not to stand and show at least some excitement when Simone won the all-arounds.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 12, 2016)

I watched the women's Judo for the Gold, US-v-France. The French opponent looked about as male as I have ever seen. It was not until the French women was stopped by the ref, and told to put her jacket back on properly until  then I saw no evidence that it was a female. USA win for the GOLD, when the French opponent begged off!!!


----------



## digrar (Aug 12, 2016)

"20 year old" Chinese gymnasts... Give me a spell.


----------



## CDG (Aug 12, 2016)

Single Malt said:


> Jenneke isn't in the top 10 ranking so it would be an accomplishment if she makes it to the finals. This year the 100MH is loaded with fast hurdlers.



Dude, nobody watches her because of how fast she is.

US women's soccer upset by Sweden and out. Women's indoor volleyball still undefeated after schwacking Italy today. Phelps is the greatest swimmer of all time. 1:45 is just silly for an 800m run. I thought the Brazilian should have been DQ'd for flailing at Murphy and Rudisha.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 12, 2016)

so true....


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 12, 2016)

^^^ And now the appeal becomes clear.


----------



## amlove21 (Aug 12, 2016)

Imma let Ledecky's performance stand for itself- but what about this commercial doe?


----------



## AWP (Aug 12, 2016)

Phelps won something other than a gold?


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 12, 2016)

Random observation about Ledecky.  If she were German or Russian and swimming like this, I believe the general American public would be screaming for an investigation and accusing her of doping.


----------



## Salt USMC (Aug 12, 2016)

KAYLA FUCKING HARRISON!!


----------



## digrar (Aug 13, 2016)

The Fijians singing after their gold medal win in the 7s was pretty special.

Fijians' emotional song after winning rugby Gold medal


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Deathy McDeath said:


> KAYLA FUCKING HARRISON!!



I still say her French opponent looked like a guy. I was annoyed with the official who took her flag away just after the above shot, and she was not able to do a flag waving "victory lap". She was just outstanding in dispatching her opponents.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 13, 2016)

Red Flag 1 said:


> I still say her French opponent looked like a guy.* I was annoyed with the official who took her flag away just after the above shot, and she was not able to do a flag waving "victory lap". *She was just outstanding in dispatching her opponents.



This may be a function of the sport itself.

When I was learning judo as teen, our Sensei or Senpai would have taken us aside for a very stern lecture should we have outwardly celebrated after winning a match.  Such a display would represent disrespect for our opponent and lack of self discipline, two major no-gos in judo.

Perhaps Ms. Harrison really does have MMA aspirations after all.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 13, 2016)

digrar said:


> The Fijians singing after their gold medal win in the 7s was pretty special.
> 
> Fijians' emotional song after winning rugby Gold medal



Well done Fiji !!


----------



## Teufel (Aug 13, 2016)

That Hope Solo is a real gem. She must be taking taking social media tips from Trump.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 13, 2016)

Teufel said:


> That Hope Solo is a real gem. She must be taking taking social media tips from Trump.



LOL - she is definitely not "refined".  One look at the pics from The Fappening (in comparison to the other female celebrities caught up in that) will tell you all you need to know about Ms. Solo.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 13, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> LOL - she is definitely not "refined".  One look at the pics from The Fappening (in comparison to the other female celebrities caught up in that) will tell you all you need to know about Ms. Solo.



Trying to unsee said images.  Thanks a lot.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 13, 2016)

Hope Solo is a bitter cunt, I'm fucking delighted she was on the losing side.


----------



## Poccington (Aug 13, 2016)

Also, I really hope Justin Gatlin loses, dude is a disgrace. He has no shame.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2016)

Womens Tennis Medal Ceremony; without a Williams on the podium.

An era has ended. The Williams sisters have been so strong, for so long. They brought a lot of Olympic Gold back to the USA for such a long time.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2016)

DocIllinois said:


> This may be a function of the sport itself.
> 
> When I was learning judo as teen, our Sensei or Senpai would have taken us aside for a very stern lecture should we have outwardly celebrated after winning a match.  Such a display would represent disrespect for our opponent and lack of self discipline, two major no-gos in judo.
> 
> Perhaps Ms. Harrison really does have MMA aspirations after all.



I'm still impressed how rapidly Harrison turned the tables on her French Opponent:





.

To play, you have to click on the underlined "Watch this on You Tube".


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 13, 2016)

10:04 Eastern Time will be Phelps potentially last race.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 13, 2016)

The throw by the US woman shotputter to win the gold sounded amazing. Unfortunately can't watch it due to fucking Sky tv holding back even highlights from the rest of the media.


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 13, 2016)

28 medals in 30 career Olympic events.

One hell of a career, Mr. Phelps.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 13, 2016)

NavyBuyer said:


> 28 medals in 30 career Olympic events.
> 
> One hell of a career, Mr. Phelps.



He is sticking with the retirement, and moving on to something else. He sounds rather convincing. What a career, and legacy Michael Phelps leaves.


----------



## Dame (Aug 14, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> The throw by the US woman shotputter to win the gold sounded amazing. Unfortunately can't watch it due to fucking Sky tv holding back even highlights from the rest of the media.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 14, 2016)

Props to GB Farah, falling and coming back to win...hell of a run.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2016)

I just don't get synchronized swimming


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I just don't get synchronized swimming




First you have to set the stage: 



.


----------



## SpitfireV (Aug 14, 2016)

Dame said:


>



Geoblocked :/ but thanks!


----------



## Dame (Aug 14, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Geoblocked :/ but thanks!


Wow. That sucks rocks.


----------



## digrar (Aug 14, 2016)

Bolt for the win, just cruising past Justin in the last 40m. And a world record to Wayde van Niekerk in the 400, first man to win from lane 8.


----------



## CQB (Aug 15, 2016)

Best Olympic tweet Gold medal to @FillWerrell: Just been watching Olympic Ladies Beach Volleyball and there's already been an injury...but I should be OK by Monday.


----------



## Single Malt (Aug 15, 2016)

CDG said:


> Dude, nobody watches her because of how fast she is.


Yea, that's very obvious, but you won't see her more than once if she doesn't run fast enough to make it to the next round


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 15, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> I just don't get synchronized swimming



You don't like this?


----------



## Devildoc (Aug 15, 2016)

...or this gem with Martin Short:


----------



## Brill (Aug 15, 2016)

SpitfireV said:


> Geoblocked :/ but thanks!



StrongDNS them shitz!


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 15, 2016)

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=2348947718461607


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 16, 2016)

Not from this Olympics, but I appreciate the respect Mr. Bolt shows for our National Anthem.





__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=941287639250615


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 16, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Not from this Olympics, but I appreciate the respect Mr. Bolt shows for our National Anthem.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Olympic legend, and a man of quiet respect for others.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 16, 2016)

Well there was no surprise when Canada's women's soccer team choked today.  Only team to go into medal contention with no losses and from a low ranking.  Oh well I guess they like bronze.


----------



## AWP (Aug 16, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Oh well I guess they like bronze.



Don't be so bitter, panda bear, Canada will always be a silver medalist to me.


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 17, 2016)

Ooh-Rah said:


> Why don't I ever see these types of things on the rare opportunities I have to watch Olympic coverage?



The belly flop saga continues, complete with loud smack.  :blkeye::blkeye:

This is last year's gold medalist in his event.  A lot of shit can happen in four years, I guess.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 17, 2016)

heh....

*New evidence has emerged that casts more doubt about Ryan Lochte's story of being robbed in Rio*

*Two US swimmers removed from flight in Rio - CNN.com*


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 18, 2016)

Looks like there is more to the story, new video does show them at a gas station with hands up and sitting on ground...something about they damaged property.  Looking for good link.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 18, 2016)

Kraut783 said:


> Looks like there is more to the story, new video does show them at a gas station with hands up and sitting on ground...something about they damaged property.  Looking for good link.



There was some coverage today on NBC, that suggests the group was defacing/damaging property behind the gas station. Alcohol seems to have been a player in their behavior. The gas station attendant called the police to contain/deal with the swimmers. It seems two split off an fled the scene on foot, while two others were trying to flee in their waiting taxi. The two that decided to flee via the taxi were the ones who were held at, what sounds like gun point. There is speculation that paper money was exchanged between the two taxi riders and gun holders. After that exchange, the two swimmers then left in their taxi. At least Michael Phelps was not among the group.


----------



## Kraut783 (Aug 18, 2016)

What a tool, just tell the truth....now you look like a jack ass.

“At least one of the athletes may have had a motive for telling a story that wasn’t true,” Mr. Veloso said, raising the possibility that the accounts were fabricated to disguise that the swimmers had remained at the party until almost sunrise on Sunday. Mr. Veloso did not specify which of the swimmers might have had that motive.

“The truth is that this crime in Brazil is not that serious,” said Judge Marcello Rubioli, the head of the special court handling the case involving the four American swimmers, referring to making a false claim. “It results in very little punishment.”

http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/19/s...-lochte-lied-about-gunpoint-assault.html?_r=0


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 18, 2016)

So. held at gun point and cash exchanged..


----------



## AWP (Aug 18, 2016)

Douchebags.

---

ETA: I think I'm in lust with a member of the Netherlands' women's volleyball team.


----------



## digrar (Aug 18, 2016)

Bolt didn't break 19 seconds, but 3 x 100m and 3 x 200m golds in 3 Olympics is a pretty fair effort.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 19, 2016)

Freefalling said:


> Douchebags.
> 
> ---
> 
> ETA: I think I'm in lust with a member of the Netherlands' women's volleyball team.



I already called her.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 19, 2016)

I just texted her......:-"




Today at noon....Women's soccer bronze medal bash...rooting for Canada Rack...


----------



## DocIllinois (Aug 19, 2016)

I'll take Netherlands field hockey, thanks.  Ellen Hoog in particular.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2016)

Canada's making strides!  De Grasse is making Bolt run for his money.

De Grasse doubles up on Olympic sprint medals with Rio 200 metre silver


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 19, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> I already called her.





SpongeBob*24 said:


> I just texted her......:-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...





We got both the text and phone call. Thanks for the interest.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 19, 2016)

Canada with the win over Brazil for Bronze...

*Canada defeats Brazil to win Olympic soccer bronze at Rio 2016*

See what I did there......


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 19, 2016)

Gold medal game on meow....Rooting for Sweden!!!!!


----------



## Gunz (Aug 19, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> Well there was no surprise when Canada's women's soccer team choked today.  Only team to go into medal contention with no losses and from a low ranking.  Oh well I guess they like bronze.



What a day for the Maple Leaf People. Canada beat the heavily favored Japan in the Little League World Series today, 10-4. Granted, these are little 12-year-old dudes...but a win is a win.


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 19, 2016)

Ocoka One said:


> What a day for the Maple Leaf People. Canada beat the heavily favored Japan in the Little League World Series today, 10-4. Granted, these are little 12-year-old dudes...but a win is a win.



We take our Little League seriously!   If they don't win, they get shoved off on the ice flow with our elderly. :-"


----------



## AWP (Aug 19, 2016)

RackMaster said:


> We take our Little League seriously!   If they don't win, they get shoved off on the ice flow with our elderly. :-"


----------



## RackMaster (Aug 20, 2016)

Canada switched out its anchor position in the 4x100 for Andre DeGrasse and it was a smart move.  This was his debut Olympics and the team broke a 20 year Canadian record held the Donovan Bailey team from 1996.  Finishing 4th and then getting the Bronze through the US disqualification.  If he had a few more feet of track, he could have surpassed the Japanese and American teams; giving Jamaica ando Bolt a run for Gold.

This was Bolts final Olympics and I have a feeling DeGrasse and Canada will be taking over his podium spot in the years to come.  It was awesome watching history in the making.

Cam Cole: Canadian men’s relay team on the right side of the law and of history with bronze-medal run


----------



## BloodStripe (Aug 20, 2016)




----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 20, 2016)

I approve of this... Lochte deserves to be thrown under the bus.

http://deadspin.com/jack-conger-releases-statement-blames-lochtes-vandalis-1785538904

_*Conger's statement:*
It’s good to be back home in the U.S. Participating in the Olympics was a wonderful experience, and I want to express my appreciation to Brazil and to Rio de Janeiro for being wonderful hosts. I also want to express my gratitude for the support I’ve received from my family and friends, USA Swimming, the US Olympic Committee, and the University of Texas.

Unfortunately, one event has become the focus of attention, and I want to briefly address that event today. First and foremost, I deeply regret the trouble and embarrassment this event has brought to the people of Brazil and Rio de Janeiro, and the distraction it has caused from the achievements of my fellow Olympians. Brazil and Rio have staged a great Games, and it was a privilege to be there and to represent the United States of America. I also want to express my regret for its impact on USASwimming and the USOC.

Let me begin by emphasizing that I have been completely truthful in my statements throughout this unfortunate situation, including the information I provided to US officials before leaving Brazil.  In fact, the Brazilian authorities made clear to me from the very beginning that I was being considered only a witness, not a suspect.

Perhaps it will be helpful to provide a summary of what I believe happened that night:

Early Sunday morning I was with USA swimming teammates celebrating at the French House. Four of us took a taxi back to the Olympic Village, and on the way we pulled into a gas station to use the restroom, but ultimately relieved ourselves outside, for which I apologize. Ryan Lochte removed a poster from a nearby wall, which apparently alerted the gas station employees, leading to our being confronted by two armed security men. Although I cooperated with their requests while there was a heated exchange among others, at one point a weapon was pointed at me. Eventually, a man appeared who was able to translate for us, helping to defuse the situation. We paid some money to compensate them for the torn poster, and returned to the Village in a different taxi.

This has been an unsettling, humbling and frightening experience. It’s a reminder that all of us, when we travel and especially when we represent the US in the Olympics, are ambassadors for our country and should be on our best behavior.

Again, I want to express my appreciation to Brazil and Rio de Janeiro, and my apologies. I appreciate the support I have received from my family and friends, as well as the support I’ve received from my teammates and so many others. Now, I am looking forward to getting back into my normal routine of school and swimming._


----------



## Florida173 (Aug 20, 2016)

> ex·tor·tion
> ikˈstôrSH(ə)n/
> _noun_
> 
> the practice of obtaining something, especially money, through force or threats.



Regardless if they weren't "robbed," they were still forced with a gun to pay for damages. Which might be completely acceptable in a place like Rio. 

A poster being torn is a far cry from bathroom vandalism.


----------



## TLDR20 (Aug 20, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> Regardless if they weren't "robbed," they were still forced with a gun to pay for damages. Which might be completely acceptable in a place like Rio.
> 
> A poster being torn is a far cry from bathroom vandalism.


They did more than that.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Why are you talking about this....

#5 from The Netherlands is playing womans Volleyball....silence!

:-"

2 hrs out from Naymar crushing Germanys soul......payback from oh 14.....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2016)

TLDR20 said:


> They did more than that.



Yeah, they did. The reports I've caught from NBC coverage, not from Brian Will Lie, is pretty clear that property was destroyed in the rest room as well.


----------



## Raptor (Aug 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> I just texted her......:-"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I got a Skype call :-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Raptor said:


> I got a Skype call :-"



I tried to jump out of her camera before it connected. ...hope i didnt ruin the mood!!  :blkeye:


ETA..USA beat them for bronze...i cheered for both sides....just sayin....


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Aug 20, 2016)

SpongeBob*24 said:


> Why are you talking about this....
> 
> #5 from The Netherlands is playing womans Volleyball....silence!
> 
> ...



But, but, you're missing the Giants-V-Buffalo preseason game:-":-/.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Neymar........GOAL!!!!!!!! 28 MIN

WHAT????


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Germany equalizer... shit ass ballz...:wall:


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Extra time...this is what they write popup books about....:-"


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

#pksforthegoldgobrazil


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

Not looking good.....


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Aug 20, 2016)

BRAZIL wins the Gold!!!!!

:die:


----------



## BloodStripe (Sep 7, 2016)

Van Vleuten makes rapid comeback from devastating Olympic Games crash | Cyclingnews.com

Hell of a first ride with several fractured vertebrae. .


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Aug 14, 2017)

...because we all knew this was going to happen anyway....

The Olympics: the Harshest Hangover in Sports


----------



## CQB (Aug 15, 2017)

There's very few cities that can adequately provide facilities for the event globally & this has been the state of play for years now with previous cities now being recycled. I also doubt whether another Latin American nation will bother bidding, given the Rio aftermath.


----------

